# Várias duvidas do Novato

## Daleth

Olá, depois de instalar o gentoo 2007 e conseguir dar pau nele no primeiro dia antes mesmo de conseguir colocar a interface gráfica resolvi colocar minhas principais duvidas aqui antes de tentar com o LiveDVD 2008 beta 1(estou baixando ele pelo Utorrent)... Elas são várias...

  1ªSe eu instalar a versão beta, para eu atualiza-la não será necessário instalar ela novamente, dá para atualiza-la normalmente por um comando(emerge por exemplo?), ou dando update pela internet?

  2ªHá uma diferença muito grande na instalação gráfica e em modo texto? Se for somente pelo conhecimento eu já consegui instala-lo pelo modo texto, ou há diferença nas otimizações e opções?

  3ªSe eu precisar usar o modo texto como eu faço para utilizar o que tem no DVD(stage, portage, entre outras coisas) em vez de precisar baixar tudo da internet?

  4ªSe eu utilizar genkernel ele vai configurar tudo ou tudo que realmente necessita de suporte? Há diferença no desempenho de um kernel produzido somente com o necessário e um "all" do genkernel?

  5ªHá alguem que tenha passado por um erro do grub o qual ele não dá as opções? Ele simplesmente diz loading... e passa a uma tela toda preta onde não dá para digitar e que a unica coisa que dá para fazer é dar enter que entra no gentoo(eu tinha usado genkernel)?

  6ªQual a forma de instalar o gentoo de forma que ele seja mais rápido(eficiente)?(exemplo:modo texto, sem genkernel, filesystem tal...)

  7ªQual filesystem é o mais eficiente? Há, por exemplo, de um ser melhor para a partição boot e outra para root? é que fiquei em duvida porque o padrão EXt3 e Ext2, também me parece que o Reiser é superior...

  8ª De uma versão à outra (2007, 2008..) a unica forma de atualização é reinstalando o sistema? E para as revisões?(-r3, -r4..)É necessário fazer o que para o update?

  9ªEu durante a instalação do gentoo 2007 pelo live cd eu baixei várias coisas da internet(tipo os stages) pelo comando "links", no entanto eu tinha me esquecido que uso "adsl" e não fiz nada relacionado ao pppoe suporte, mas mesmo assim acessei a internet, durante a instalação, mas depois dela o computador não só não se conectava na internet(o emerge não funcionava) mas também o gentoo não reconhecia o comando links para entrar na internet(dizia que servia para ligar a opção 1 à opção 2), Isso é normal?

  10ªComo eu acesso a instalação gráfica?(é o comando "installer"?)  :Embarassed: 

Acho que é isso, não tenham pressa em me responder...O download está arrecem em 13.5%(alguem sabe como aumentar a taxa de download do utorrent?  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

-1-

Para actualizar e igual basta executares emerge world -uD --newuse (a menos que haja uma diferença no portage coisa que duvido)

-2-

Supostamente é "igual", posso dizer que nunca consegui concluir uma instalação pelo modo gráfico ate hoje talvez por falta de jeito ...

Não sei se ainda e assim mas nas primeiras versões da instalação gráfica o objectivo era fazer uma instalação com base apenas nos pacotes presentes no CD/DVD, ou seja, uma instalação stage 3 depois para efectuares actualizações (e por isto quero dizer mudar a instalação para stage 1 ou 2) tinha de se alterar o ficheiro /etc/make.conf e executar o comando que menciono na pergunta 1.

-3-

Deve estar no CD/DVD algures uma pasta com os pacotes dos stages 1,2 e 3 e do portage mas não sei precisar onde e neste momento não tenho nenhum livecd a mão para confirmar ....

-4-

Sim supostamente e esse o objectivo do genkernel se não me engano há apenas um senão, ele só vai conseguir configurar suporte para o hardware que reconhecer, ou seja, se tiveres digamos uma placa de rede não suportada pelo kernel ele não a vai detectar ... se assim  não for alguém que me corrija pois eu nunca utilizei o genkernel e esta é a interpretação que tirei do que li sobre o genkernel.

-5-

Nunca passei por esse problema se voltares a ter o problema coloca aqui o conteúdo do ficheiro /boot/grub/menu.lst e o resultado do comando fdisk -l pois deve ser problema de configuração ...

-6-7-

O Gentoo costuma ser mais eficiente se fizeres uma instalação stage 1 e compilares tudo, os pacotes binarios tendem a ser mais lentos mas só vais notar significativamente uma melhoria de performance em maquinas mais antigas e em pacotes grandes como o OpenOffice ou pelo menos eu tenho um pentium 3 e noto nestes pontos ... quanto ao file system depende do que vais fazer do sistema tens aqui um link para as recomendações dadas o manual de instalação do gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap4

Eu recomendo ext3 nunca tive problemas ....

-8-

Para actualizares o Gentoo e só utilizar o comando que indico na primeira resposta ... eu instalei a minha maquina a quase 1 ano e nunca tive de reinstalar ... só utilizar o comando que refiro ....

-9-

Tens de instalar o suporte para o teu router adsl ... se não for por Ethernet não te consigo ajudar pois sempre tive NET através de routers ethernet logo só tenho de configurar o meu PC para receber ip automático pela porta ethernet (dhcp).

Se o router é usb recomendo que verifiques o manual online do Gentoo pois se o livecd detectou é porque é possível ... eu no eu lugar trocaria o router usb por um Ethernet e não me chateava mais mas isto sou so eu a pensar ...

Quanto ao links antes de reiniciares o PC faz um emerge links2 -uD --newuse e ele é instado no disco pois durante a instalação estás a utilizar o que esta no livecd.

-10-

No livecd deve estar um ícone no Desktop do Gnome e só clicares lá e seguires os passos ... boa sorte ...

Aumentar a taxa de download ... uma linha mais rápida .... mais peers .... abrir a porta do utorrent no firewall ...

----------

## Daleth

Como eu sou um cara que quer saber tudo certinho... eu vou incomodar mais um pouco...

  1-Brigado, essa a duvida foi esclarecida...Mas para que serve o "-uD"?(é update deep?)

  2-Alterar alguma coisa em especial ou somente o mesmo que em modo texto?

  3-Então eu vejo antes no dvd e durante o modo texto dou o comando"cp /lugar/no/dvd /etc/gentoo"(acho que é isso...) ai dou por exemplo no caso do portage o tar ...... e continuo normal?

  4-valeu, vou confiar na sua interpretação, mas eu tenho adsl a qual não configurei o pppoe mas ela funcionaou(durante a instalação) então ele reconheceu o modulo do meu modem nao?

  5-Eu usei o que está no manual 2007 para genkernel...(com adição do framebuffer a linha de kernel)

  6-7-Como faço para compilar base stage 1? E é muito mais complicado?

  8-Tem certeza para que a atualização para versão 2007 para 2008 basta esse comando?

  9-Eu posso somente configurar o "config" e o "route" e usar também os comandos para dar suporte ao pppoe?Posso substituir o comando links pelo firefox?

  10-Não tem  o desktop do gnome...

  11-Outros dois problemas...Durante a instalação meu mouse funcionou, mas posteriormente não...Ele não detectou o modulo? Mas então por quê funcionou durante a instalação? 

E agora o DYSPLAYMANAGER(na versão 2007) não está mais no /etc/rc.conf, ele diz que foi mudado para uma outra pasta mas não consegui encontra-la o que eu deveria ter feito?

----------

## baldeante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   1-Brigado, essa a duvida foi esclarecida...Mas para que serve o "-uD"?(é update deep?)
> 
> 

 

Isso mesmo ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   2-Alterar alguma coisa em especial ou somente o mesmo que em modo texto?
> 
> 

 

Não percebi a questão  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 3-Então eu vejo antes no dvd e durante o modo texto dou o comando"cp /lugar/no/dvd /etc/gentoo"(acho que é isso...) ai dou por exemplo no caso do portage o tar ...... e continuo normal?

 

Se bem percebi estas a fazer referencia a instalação do stage e do portage se assim for tens de descomprimir tal como e indicado no manual ... a diferença e que não estas a tirar o stage nem o portage da NET e sim do CD/DVD...

 *Quote:*   

>  4-valeu, vou confiar na sua interpretação, mas eu tenho adsl a qual não configurei o pppoe mas ela funcionaou(durante a instalação) então ele reconheceu o modulo do meu modem nao?

 

Suponho que sim ... após o arranque do livecd faz lsmod para tentar descobrir qual e o modulo ...

 *Quote:*   

>  5-Eu usei o que está no manual 2007 para genkernel...(com adição do framebuffer a linha de kernel)

 

Nunca utilizei o genkernel com ou sem  framebuffer mas sei que no grub a linha que chama o kernel é diferente da instalação manual do kernel e da instalação via genkernel não sei se consigo ajudar talvez vendo o /boot/grub/menu.lst consiga  ...

 *Quote:*   

>  6-7-Como faço para compilar base stage 1? E é muito mais complicado?

 

Usando a instalação gráfica acho que não da, só mesmo linha de comandos ....

 *Quote:*   

>  8-Tem certeza para que a atualização para versão 2007 para 2008 basta esse comando?

 

Sim, no meu primeiro PC instalei Gentoo 2005 e ate 2007 foi so executar o comando .... ai mudei de PC e resolvi instalar de novo ...

 *Quote:*   

>  9-Eu posso somente configurar o "config" e o "route" e usar também os comandos para dar suporte ao pppoe?Posso substituir o comando links pelo firefox?

 

Quanto ao config e route não sei responder como disse anteriormente nunca usei  :Sad: , não podes substituir o links pelo firefox porque nessa altura a interface gráfica ainda não está a funcionar e o firefox só corre dentro desta (ou seja o Xorg ou X) isto na instalação por linha de comandos ... na instalação grafica acho que o X+ gnome ou kde (consoante a opção na instalação) fica activo no reboot tal como o firefox mas como disse anteriormente nunca consegui fazer uma instalação gráfica ate ao fim logo não posso garantir ....

 *Quote:*   

>  10-Não tem  o desktop do gnome...

 

O livecd 2007 (o de 600 mb) arranca para o gnome se conseguir detectar correctamente a placa gráfica presumo que o 2008 tambem ou mudaram para o kde ???

 *Quote:*   

>  11-Outros dois problemas...Durante a instalação meu mouse funcionou, mas posteriormente não...Ele não detectou o modulo? Mas então por quê funcionou durante a instalação? 

 

A instalação tem carregado o modulo para rato ps/s e com em modo grafico e modo texto se não me engano, na instalação que tu fizeres o rato so aparece na interface gráfica e so se o kernel estiver ok e configuraras o xorg.conf correctamente ... na linha de comandos e preciso instalar um pacote cujo nome agora não me lembro ...

 *Quote:*   

> E agora o DYSPLAYMANAGER(na versão 2007) não está mais no /etc/rc.conf, ele diz que foi mudado para uma outra pasta mas não consegui encontra-la o que eu deveria ter feito?

 

Esta no ficheiro  /etc/conf.d/xdm

----------

## Daleth

Só mais uma duvida: (terminei de baixar, passou a noite em download...) eu tenho ADSL, no entanto quando procuro por conexões de rede o que ele me oferece nas propriedades da conexão local é: Via compatable fast ethernet adapter, atribuido por DHCP. No manual do gentoo diz que: "If your system is plugged into an Ethernet network with a DHCP server, it is very likely that your networking configuration has already been set up automatically for you." e é o que acontece, durante a instalação eu já começei com a internet funcionando, sem precisar fazer toda aquela configuração especial lá do inicio (logo eu pulei essa parte), mas posteriormente eu tenho que configurar a internet, a valer, para depois do reboot, eu devo fazer configurações para DHCP, para pppoe ou ambas?

P.S:Não entendi o que dissestes sobre o mouse...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## baldeante

 *Daleth wrote:*   

> Só mais uma duvida: (terminei de baixar, passou a noite em download...) eu tenho ADSL, no entanto quando procuro por conexões de rede o que ele me oferece nas propriedades da conexão local é: Via compatable fast ethernet adapter, atribuido por DHCP. No manual do gentoo diz que: "If your system is plugged into an Ethernet network with a DHCP server, it is very likely that your networking configuration has already been set up automatically for you." e é o que acontece, durante a instalação eu já começei com a internet funcionando, sem precisar fazer toda aquela configuração especial lá do inicio (logo eu pulei essa parte), mas posteriormente eu tenho que configurar a internet, a valer, para depois do reboot, eu devo fazer configurações para DHCP, para pppoe ou ambas?
> 
> P.S:Não entendi o que dissestes sobre o mouse... 

 

Para a rede através de Ethernet por dhcp tens de configurar o ficheiro /etc/conf.d/net

Aqui tens o meu : 

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

dns_domain_lo="WORKGROUP"

```

Para a rede arrancar automaticametne tens de adicionar ao arranque os serviços net.eth0, net.lo e netmount para o efeito utiliza os seguintes comandos : 

```

rc-update add net.eth0 default

rc-update add net.lo default

rc-update add netmount default

```

----------

## baldeante

HOWTO Mouse na consola :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gpm.xml

HOWTO Mouse na intergface grafoca (XORG)

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Scrollwheel

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_static_USB_mouse

HOWTO support USB Mouse no kernel :

http://julien.herbin.ecranbleu.org/usb_mouse_and_touchpad_howto/

Espero que chegue para tirar as suas duvidas .. se tiver mais duvidas exponha-as ....

----------

